# FMC ammo



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

What are the advantages of FMC ammo, is it just good for reloads?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

TrapperJohn said:


> What are the advantages of FMC ammo, is it just good for reloads?
> Thanks in advance.


As compared to what?

FMC (or FMJ) ammo for me is a great range round for target practice. It is normally cheaper than HP and there is no exposed lead which reduces lead fouling of the feed lips and the chamber of the barrel.

I would not use it as a defensive round as FMC has no expansion upon impact.

Hope that helps.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

FMJs usually feed very well also great for practice


----------

